# Tear stain remover liquid



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Hi. I got some stuff at our pet store called Excel Tear Stain Remover Liquid. It says to put some on a cotton ball and wipe the stains and then rinse with water. Now that I got it, I'm afraid to use it near Pipper's eyes. Has anyone else used some kind of liquid remover for tear stains and is it safe and does it work.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Most often products like that won't help at all. Try to keep the area clean and as dry as possible by washing with warm water daily or every other day and blotting dry several times per day. A paper towel is great for absorbing the the moisture. There is a cause for the tearing & staining, usually teething on a puppy (up to 1yr of age), blocked tear ducts, misshapen eyes not allowing the tears to flow properly, or allergies which can be environmental or food related.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Ix've tried different products for Laurel, like wipes that were suppose to get rid of stains, and some that you put on. cotton balls. None of them worked.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I think I might return it because I'm too scared I might get it in his eyes


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I've tried a couple, one was quite expensive and had to be refrigerated. Didn't work. Washing MiMi's face with Spa Lavish helps to reduce the discoloration, but doesn't take it away completely. All the same, Spa Lavish facial scrub is the best for washing fluff faces.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

I've tried it and it hasn't helped at all.:thmbdn: At this point, other than just washing her face, I'm not going to stress over the tear stains any more until she is done teething.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

have you tried making your own ?
boil 1 litre filtered water... add one level desert spoon boric powder .
once cool store in a clean bottle in the fridge .
works just as well


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I just started using the "Pure Paws Ultra No Rinse" shampoo for the kids faces daily and i really like it at bath time i dilute the no rinse 50/50 with the Pure Paws brightening shampoo for their faces and it works really well. I put a little ointment in the eye to protect it during bath time.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

jodublin said:


> have you tried making your own ?
> boil 1 litre filtered water... add one level desert spoon boric powder .
> once cool store in a clean bottle in the fridge .
> works just as well


What is boric powder and where can you buy it?


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Boric acid powder is used in most human eye wash ,can be bought in most pharmacys
google boric acid for more info on tear stain removing.


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

I used cowboy magic greenspot remover on anton and cupie doll my shih tzu to clean their face and 
Urine work well for them


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

My Vet advised against Boric Acid as it can cause dry eye. I would stay away from it.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the responses. I ended up returning the stuff to the store because I was too chicken to use it near his eyes. Hopefully it goes away once he gets older and even if it doesn't he's still adorable!!!


----------

